# How should I befriend my birds



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

When I first got my two budgies I never thought about bonding with them. Now its been seven years and they are very scared around humans and me. I've tried to find advice from articles but none have exactly helped. Is there anyway to bond and earn their trust now?

I just got two new baby budgies. One is hand raised and the other is tamed. But they both seen very nervous of me and I think I didn't make a great first meeting with them. How exactly should I proceed to befriend them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully you have the new babies quarantined at this time?

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame the new budgies at this time. 
They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

To bond with your birds (both old and new!), you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.
TRUST is critical when you are working on taming and bonding and it takes time and patience.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

My older birds hardly ever flinch when I walk by and when I sit at the table next to them, they go on with their life. But when I open the cage to freshen the water they freak out. Should I start with the hand resting out side of the cage or start with sitting by the cage? 

Yes, my new bird are quarentined.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, with the older birds you can begin with sitting and resting your hand on the outside of their cage while you talk, sing and read to them.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok so I need some advice. I just finished up resting my hand in the older birds cage, and I started moving my hand towards them. I'm a bit worried I might have rushed or over stepped just a bit with them. I fed them some millet and possably made a to large of movement or got a bit to close for comfort for them because now they don't seem to comfortable with me or when I rest my hand in the usual place. They seem to be nervous and they huddle in their safe spot. They just seem comfortable with sitting and watching me closly insted of going off and doing other things. Cookie seem maybe just a bit more comfortable because he sometimes eats some food but Pickles just seem nervous and scared.

What should I do? :sad: 
Should I just rest my hand in their cage or something else? 

I'm feeling doubts that I'll beable to befriend them enough to hang out with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taming and bonding takes a great deal of time and patience. Often you'll go one step forward and two steps backward.

If they are afraid when you put your hand on the outside of the cage, then back off and just sit next to the cage and sing, read or talk to them for a few days.

Then, move very slowly and calmly when you put your hand on the outside of their cage.
Talk to them calmly and reassuringly whenever you are interacting with them.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you. I do have a few more questions I hope you dont mind answering. So with my younger birds, they seem to be comfortable and not comfortable with me when I rest my hand on their cage. It's kind of confusing. When I walk into the room or to close to their cage they shuffle away, but when I sit next to them or put my hand on their cage they seem ok with only a small flinch back. This could be because I have a creaky chair that makes noise when I sit next ot them. Also when I put my hand on their cage they sometimes nibble my fingers and go on with their lifes unless I move. What should I do? Should I move on to putting my hand in their cage as planned or something elses. 

I've had these birds for a month and I'm worried that arn't comfortable with me yet.

Also how should I go about getting the birds on my hand and used to me touching them. How should I get them comfortable with being out of the cage and hanging out with me.


Thank you


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

*Comfortable around you.*

Hi, 
First up don't try to do too many things at once with your birds.The older one is confused, as you are showing different behaviours to what he is used to.It will take time.
A budgie's defense is flight, if they are frightened they will fly away, as your bird is in a cage he will move away to a space he feels safe, don't flollow him around the cage with your hand.Play some music for them this will mask chair or floor creaking sounds, and they often sing along with music.
Work on the hand being close first, once this is happening then maybe think of the step up onto finger .Slow and steady .


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok thank you, I was wondering how long should I have my hand on the outside the cage or how long till I should put my hand in the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you walk into the room with them, make sure you start talking to them as you enter.
Always move slowly, be relaxed and calm whenever you interact with them.

If when they are comfortable enough to come to your hand when it is on the outside of the cage, then you can progress to putting your hand into the cage. When you do so, hold it still. After a few days of this, you can offer some millet seed on your palm and see if they are willing to come onto your hand to get them.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So I started the hand in cage with millet with my younger birds. They where nervous when I move my hand and when I open the cage door.But they actually both came to eat it hesitantly and they both nibbled on my fingers. Mango even put her food on me for a second. Should I continue this until they feel comfortable with possibly eating from my hand while sitting on it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiecat2 said:



So I started the hand in cage with millet with my younger birds. They where nervous when I move my hand and when I open the cage door.But they actually both came to eat it hesitantly and they both nibbled on my fingers. Mango even put her food on me for a second. Should I continue this until they feel comfortable with possibly eating from my hand while sitting on it?

Click to expand...

Yes, you are now on the right track! :thumbsup: 
When they get used to sitting on your hand while eating millet, then you can progress to teaching them to step-up.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Help! So I opened my cage door and left the millet out side it. Mango and Cobbler came out but then get spooked and now I’m not sure how to get them back in the cage!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

*Frustration*

Are the budgies still outside the cage, firstly try not to panic make sure all windows are covered with blinds, curtains.If there is a perch on the outside of the cage near door this is a huge help.They usually go back in on their own, if they are having trouble you will be able catch them easier when the room is darker, use a towel or such and gently throw over the bird then gently pick him up.Or you can try using a long piece of dowel, or anything they might step up onto, then calmly walk back to cage , talking to them and being steady.Try not to panic is main thing.Hope you get them home soon.


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So its been about 36 days sense I got my new budgies and I've been quarantining them. Can I move the cages into the same room now?


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So I've been working with my young birds for while, my hand in their cage for about two weeks now and I feel like I'm not making any progress, they will come to eat from my hand but they still get scared when I open the cage door and when I move around. Is there anything else that might help get them used to touching my hand and me being here? Is it because I'm trying to tame two at the same time? what should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is simply going to take time and patience on your part.

Be sure you are talking to them and move slowly when you move around and when you open the cage door.*


----------

